# Mesa, AZ - 8 month old M, Sable, Neutered & Current On Shots, Free on Craigslist



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

D.a.m.n., what a find! Someone go get this boy. They say he's favoring one of his back legs, but I'm sure it's not related to HD at this age. He's free, please don't let someone get a hold of him who knows nothing about German Shepherds...And we know this is likely on Craigslist. That's why I'm posting him on here. I would _so_ take this guy if I could!!

German Shepherd needs good home, and lots of play time


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is GORGEOUS! I'd snag him if he were close to me!! (oh masi would be mad mad!LOL)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What a beauty!!!!! 

"Is this love, that I'm feeling":wub:


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

nice, too bad i don't live in AZ anymore.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I know, I so want him! I so want _every_ Shepherd I see on Craigslist though, haha  I can't handle another dog though! Anyone else in AZ on here? Come on, someone must be able to snag this guy, I really don't want to see some jack*** who doesn't know how to care for a dog like this get a hold of him.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like he's gone. The posting's been deleted...I really hope he went to a good home.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Just so this thread doesn't remain here in vain, someone just posted this Shepherd as well, also free:


FREE GREAT DOG TO GOOD HOME






































He seems sweet as well, 4 years old.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I cringe when I see dogs being offered for free - can't bear thinking about where they might end up.....
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

